# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Nieuw Platform

## Ineke Janssen

Tijdens het surfen en zoek naar gezondheids site kwam kwam ik
http://www.bodyon.nl tegen.
Deze mensen schijnen je constant te ondersteunen...ik ben benieuwd, ik heb me vast aangemeld...

Groet Ineke

----------


## Marie

Zo te zien de opvolger van Big-diet?

----------


## Loes

Hallo Marie.

Ik zag dat je ook weer even hier was geweest. Hierbij wil ik je nog te beste wensen voor 2004 toe wensen. Dat het dit jaar maar weer goed of nog beter mag gaan. Hoe gaat het trouwens nu met je? Ik hoop goed&#33;

Groetjes van Loes.  :Wink:

----------

